# What color



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

what color is this cock..

i think blue spread indigo but, not sure..


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Albannai said:


> what color is this cock..
> 
> i think blue spread indigo but, not sure..


* Yes the bird that you have pictured here is a Homozygous Spread Indigo. Very nice bird.* GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Albannai said:


> what color is this cock..
> 
> i think blue spread indigo but, not sure..


* Yes the bird that you have pictured here is a Homozygous Spread Indigo. Very nice bird. I would mate him back to a Andalusian hen.* GEORGE


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Thank you George...

here is another pic of my blue spread indigo homer cock (same cock).. After 2 years as you see color was changed and looks like white..


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

george simon said:


> * Yes the bird that you have pictured here is a Homozygous Spread Indigo. Very nice bird.* GEORGE


I think it should be called spread homozygous indigo (since the indigo is homozygous not the spread). But the homer people jyst call them blue heads. The original bird in question in this thread is also possibly heavily pied. I've never seen a homozygous indigo spread with such white feathering and usually expect the outer rims of the feathers to have some color, though as always, we must note than indigo expression can be very variable.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Albannai said:


> Thank you George...
> 
> here is another pic of my blue spread indigo homer cock (same cock).. After 2 years as you see color was changed and looks like white..


I've never heard of seen such a transformation in homozygous indigo spreads. Could reduced or another gene added to the indigo be responsible here? The first picture reminds me more of reduced spread, than homozygous indigo spread, that is why I ask.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

that's right, this reply by *Ron Huntley* - Jul 3, 2010 .... *(My guess would be a reduced spread indigo on blue. Reduced is very popular in that part of the world)*.


----------

